# Drummond Island Cabin Rental



## franklinmanklin (Dec 24, 2008)

I am looking at taking my wife to a cabin on Easter weekend. Any ideas, rentals, direction, etc.? We like to hike, drink wine, fish, backpack, stump shoot.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've stayed at Birch Tree Resort before. I highly recommend it! Here's their webpage so you can check it out. http://birchtreeresort.com/


----------



## franklinmanklin (Dec 24, 2008)

tnt1960 said:


> I've stayed at Birch Tree Resort before. I highly recommend it! Here's their webpage so you can check it out. http://birchtreeresort.com/


That's funny that you mentioned that, as I just sent them an email.


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

franklinmanklin said:


> I am looking at taking my wife to a cabin on Easter weekend. Any ideas, rentals, direction, etc.? We like to hike, drink wine, fish, backpack, stump shoot.


Wilderness State Park, NW tip of mitt, just west of I-75 near the last exit before the bridge. They have rustic cabins along the shore, and LOTS of space for hiking/fishing/etc. Love that place.


----------



## franklinmanklin (Dec 24, 2008)

Angeloboot said:


> Wilderness State Park, NW tip of mitt, just west of I-75 near the last exit before the bridge. They have rustic cabins along the shore, and LOTS of space for hiking/fishing/etc. Love that place.


 
I never heard of it. I checked it out. Looks nice and big and flat.


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

franklinmanklin said:


> I never heard of it. I checked it out. Looks nice and big and flat.


Yeah, if it's elevation you're looking for, probably not the best idea. Definitely pretty flat, but the hike out to the small islands at the NW is pretty cool, as is the hike around the biggest lake in the park. For not-so-flat, have you been to the Lake MI shoreline, M-22 from Arcadia north to Leland? There are numerous places to hike up bluffs, through forests, nice meadows, etc. Sleeping Bear Dunes is crawling (literally!) with people, but there are a ton of not-so-traveled spots within the National Lakeshore. PM me and I can direct you to some things. You also get the benefit of the peninsula wineries and TC's breweries along the way. Support Michigan fermentation!


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

If you are looking for a little topography and don't mind going out of state- I'd highly recommend Shawnee State Park in Ohio. LOTS of hiking and you can stay at the lodge or in one of the cabins. Wife and I are headed down over the Good Friday Weekend- 

Check it out:
http://www.shawneestateparklodge.com/


----------



## franklinmanklin (Dec 24, 2008)

Hungry Wolf said:


> If you are looking for a little topography and don't mind going out of state- I'd highly recommend Shawnee State Park in Ohio. LOTS of hiking and you can stay at the lodge or in one of the cabins. Wife and I are headed down over the Good Friday Weekend-
> 
> Check it out:
> http://www.shawneestateparklodge.com/


Good quote and thanks for the intel. That is quite a drive but it looks really cool down there.


----------



## franklinmanklin (Dec 24, 2008)

PM me and I can direct you to some things. 



I might do that.


----------

